# 1970 Schwinn 5spd deluxe



## fatbike (Feb 20, 2021)

A neat bike. Original low miles Superior Slik and front tires. Needs a tune up, but it is a complete bike.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 20, 2021)

really nice bike , love the blue.


----------



## fatbike (Feb 20, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> really nice bike , love the blue.



Thank you.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 20, 2021)

I got busted on for leaving the fenders on my '76 and looking clunky. The bikes do look cool without fenders but with such a sharp looking paint job it is nice to have a lot of chrome to shine it up.


----------



## nick tures (Feb 21, 2021)

bike is clean and wow even those tires look nice !


----------

